# What's Cooking



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I grudge paying for take away food and usually make my own, I knocked up a beef curry tonight, I think I've used the Sunday Dinner meat but "M" was crashed out with the flu so I went for it.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I love cooking,and always cook most of the meals in our house,from big currys through to light pastas,cakes are a favourite,and my pineapple upside down cake has the ability to drop a girls knickers from 50 yards away :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm a very good cook and I like to cook. I'm also a former owner of 2 restaurants and most of the menu were my recipes. :bb:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I like cooking and usually knock up a home made curry or chinese dish on a Saturday night. Washed down with several cold ones out of the fridge.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

thorpey69 said:


> I love cooking,and always cook most of the meals in our house,from big currys through to light pastas,cakes are a favourite,and my pineapple upside down cake has the ability to drop a girls knickers from 50 yards away :lol:


+1...........although have not tried an upsidedown cake.....but after your suggestion I think I will :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Cant cook, wont cook 

I cook when the 710 is ill, its not too bad really, just not really _that_ into food :huh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> thorpey69 said:
> 
> 
> > ,cakes are a favourite,and my pineapple upside down cake
> ...


Upside down chocolate cake with sliced pears, served warm with double cream ..........mmmmmmm


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

my scarparo sauce is famous among family and friends among others, but that is the one I personally like the most.

as I posted before, I am un the last year of cook school, so I like to think I am pretty good cooking, or at least over the average.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Done a full Lamb dinner this afternoon but no pictures as i was too busy eating it.

After that the 710 cleaned up so happy days!


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I enjoy cooking... but Mrs SquareLeg is a professional cook, so she ends up doing most of it :tongue2:. We eat very well - and very healthily. However, we lose points on the drinking part: too much, too often, too expensive. But hey, you only live once. :wine:


----------



## Happia (Apr 1, 2009)

It looks nice, I feel hungery now. LOL!

I like cooking, although not good at it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't really do anything to fancy these days.

Fish and Chips with beans tonight :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> I don't really do anything to fancy these days.
> 
> Fish and Chips with beans tonight :lol:


A lovely liver and bacon last night....and this week it appears I will be doing several stir frys....as the bloody oven went pop at the weekend :taz:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I do all the cooking at Maison Dapper 

Favourite is homemade bangers:



















Cheers


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Big M's turn tonight, her presentation isn't a good as mine :lol:

Thin cut steak and chips and a bottle of cheap red - excellent


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sum of the parts for tonight tea, slung it in the wok for 10 minutes gave it the occasional stir while sat with a Vodka


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

My 710 is a superb cook, so I leave to her mostly but I can do a good roast & other simple stuff.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Me cooking tonight as Fiona's visiting her mum in hospital - so it's a couple of haddock fillets smeared in red pesto grilled for 10mins - accompanied by a couple of tins of butter beans heated up with some garlic, olive oil and then some spinach stirred in till it wilts - bit of s&p, squeeze of lemon juice, some extra virgin olive oil and Bob's your uncle - plus a couple of bottles of chilled dry white wine too...... :wine: :alcoholic: ...... easy.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Was a chef on my way through hotels so like to cook.

My favourite at the minute is homemade Chilli with best butchers mince, my own dried chillies from last year, and borlotti beans rather than kidney beans. Burns your mouth off when eating but no unpleasant after effects :furious: Mmmmm.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just knocked this curry up for tea tonight. Simple yet very tasty. :eat: And washed down with a very nice bottle of wine. :wine:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What is it, egg & mayo curry? Glad I am not sharing with you tonight


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

barbie 2nite, make hay whilst the sun shines 

cider to wash it down. :yes:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

After a hard day watching Blackburn v Portsmouth (Â£23.95 for 2  ) it's banal time, Tuna, sweetcorn, pineapple and jalopeno pizza.

Recently I got the same with a slice missing, but the pizza re-arranged carefully to try to (pointlessly) to hide this fact. how much do the drivers earn? 

What cider PG?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

MarkF said:


> What is it, egg & mayo curry? Glad I am not sharing with you tonight


It's a chicken curry. Not the best photo I've taken, but I guarantee it tastes better than it looks. :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Something labled "Somerset vintage" from aldi! :lol:

An impulse buy as we only popped in to grab some bread rolls 

Wasn't too bad taste wise but certainly nothing like I was expecting!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Steak and chips, fried onions, tomatoes and mushrooms tonight.

Topped off with a few tins of Big M's random weekend super market selection.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Bangers and mash for us tonight.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I have just asked whats for tea.......

''its a surprise'' :fear:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

minkle said:


> I have just asked whats for tea.......
> 
> ''its a surprise'' :fear:


Run for the hills!! :yucky: :yucky:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> What is it, egg & mayo curry? Glad I am not sharing with you tonight


 

We had a Thai green curry last , very nice it was too....

( Lloyd Grossman sauce h34r: )


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alas said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > I have just asked whats for tea.......
> ...


I find asking "what's for tea" after you've just eaten it is not a good idea h34r:


----------



## Roly300 (Feb 19, 2007)

Chicken Fajitas tonight, with my home made yoghurt sauce to cool the spice. Trust me it's delicioso.


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

Whenever anyone asks me what I like making for dinner, I say, "Reservations."


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

cassidy said:


> Whenever anyone asks me what I like making for dinner, I say, "Reservations."


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I spent so many years travelling around with work that if I never sat in another restaurant I wouldn't be to bothered although I do like these sort of places, 3 coarse all in for about 2 quid :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever anyone asks me what I like making for dinner, I say, "Reservations."
> ...


Is that the hawkers market in Singapore?

I've eaten some wonderful food in SE Asia.

(Also had amoebic dysentery, but that was my fault...)


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Alas said:


> Was a chef on my way through hotels so like to cook.
> 
> My favourite at the minute is homemade Chilli with best butchers mince, my own dried chillies from last year, and borlotti beans rather than kidney beans. Burns your mouth off when eating but no unpleasant after effects :furious: Mmmmm.


That reminds me of a strange fact, was walking my daughters dobby through a few fields in Norfolk last week and discovered a "fart bean" crop :lol: apparently they are a harricot bean that was developed specifically for NASA so the Astronauts could eats beans (or at least the dried up reconstituted flavour :yucky: ) and not build up to much back pressure in the cabin :lol: .......not sure of the technical name as the future son in law was out irrigating while I was visiting, but that whats they get called ironically :blink: .


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

chris l said:


> Is that the hawkers market in Singapore?
> 
> I've eaten some wonderful food in SE Asia.
> 
> (Also had amoebic dysentery, but that was my fault...)


It was one of hundreds, that was one close by our apartment and one of the better ones, we lived in them unless someone else was paying for diner :lol:

I've never had a problem anywhere I've been and I've eaten in a lot worse places than those over the years, guess I just lucky to literally be able to eat anything.

B.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Sausage casserole tonight.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

BBQ in the sunshine and cool ginger beer


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

minkle said:


> BBQ in the sunshine and cool ginger beer


Where's the sunshine, it's terrible here, dull and gray at the moment.

Had a Spag Ball tonight made with a spicy Bolognese sauce and some chilly sauce thrown in for good measure :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Roasting in the Cotswolds


----------

